# Happy Damn Friday Watch (its Friday In Japan)



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing an old favourite


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Neal .... I will still be wering this once midnight comes


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Not really sure but I think it will be this one tomorrow morning

_Aquastar Benthos 500_



















Rich


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Cannot compete with this magnifique Blancpain.

Btw, is there a place where I could get all the measurements of this watch as for me it's really a perfect balance between, diameter, dial, bezel, hands,

I will take this Alain Silberstein "Klok", quartz inside.

Bertrand


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Cheers guys. Am wearing a watch but alas no new pics. Just getting around to things again myself

JS


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Epos 'Jump Hour' today.................










kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Hi all after a long while away









will be this today, as it has been all week...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> Hi all after a long while away


Welcome back Steve 

Seiko Spirit for me this morning:










Cheers


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Currently this beauty:










Bed soon...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Got to see a very impressive lunar eclipse last night, so me thinks I'll celebrate it with this in the mornin'...

*RLT 41 - Full Lume Rising*










Have a very fine Friday, Folks.


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

when i get home from work i'll be wearing this


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A little bit of sunshine on this wet and windy miserable morning.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one for me: Union Glashutte Klassik Power Reserve:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Wearing an old favourite


Beautiful!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to see you back Steve!

A new Arrival for me....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

No suprises here!! Going with this one, just perfect for taking the kids to school and doing the weekly shopping


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics Hippo! Love the brake pads


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive done a new arrival thread for my Omega if anyone wants more pics... and to make Paul happy its in the right forum etc 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry287157


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Great pics Hippo! Love the brake pads


Cheers Jon







I was shooting the brake pads for a client and my watch just kinda fell in there while I was shooting


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Debaufre today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Starting off with the Bathys today










Have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Accutron today - on a new Toshi strap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT8 today..


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this purely because i won the ana/digi version on ebay yesterday and i cant wait for it to turn up .happy friday.










jason.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ive done a new arrival thread for my Omega if anyone wants more pics... and to make Paul happy its in the right forum etc


You stick it where you want to Jon.







now what shall I wear watch-wise today?


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Sicura for me. Piss poor pic though, must get round to doing some better ones.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Going with the Chrono Avenger ..


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Wearing an old favourite


Wow, that's lovely






















:tongue1:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

cookie520 said:


> Accutron today - on a new Toshi strap


That's nice. I understand that they're cheap too. I've also heard that it's difficult to get them here in the UK.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Not really sure but I think it will be this one tomorrow morning
> 
> _Aquastar Benthos 500_
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning





















Is it untouched or has Jack Alexyon attended to it?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Alexus said:


> Epos 'Jump Hour' today.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow














When I collected complcations (I still have them), I never managed to get one of these or the Sandoz brother


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

DaveE said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Not really sure but I think it will be this one tomorrow morning
> ...


This came in from Jon, and I think he said that it had been restored by Jack by the person who had it before him. Lovely watch, and one of my absolute favourites









Rich


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been wearing a 1970s Zodiac SSW for the past week. These are some of my favourite vintage divers. This one is in excellent condition. However, the case looks as if it has been beadblasted so I don't think it's in original condition. Apologies for the crap pics:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jack relumed it... I would normally say that would be a deal breaker for me, but he really did a great job on Rich's watch. Looking at it its perfect to the naked eye and even nice under magnification. The owner before me was none other than the box maker extrodinaire, Mr Pasha.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Also going with a bathys today.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Haven't worn this for a while, so back it is on my wrist, today


















all the best

Jan


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

This *yellow* Seiko for me today but I'm wearing it on a black Zulu


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Wearing this ole gal today.!










Thanks

deano


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Love the Aquastar & welcome back Steve (where have you been







)









I am, very unimaginatively, still wearing the same watch as I wore for Wednesdays thread ........ namely the Precista PRS18-Q on a Bond Nato strap









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

This one:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Great kit as always,today Ennebi on Toshi

Great WE

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow, nice new Ennebi Mart! Did you get to keep the other one in the end? I have to say I think I like the original more though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely Mart! great strap choice too... really great combo


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> No suprises here!! Going with this one, just perfect for taking the kids to school and doing the weekly shopping


I don't know who sold you that beauty but he must have been mad selling it!!!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Wow, nice new Ennebi Mart! Did you get to keep the other one in the end? I have to say I think I like the original more though


Jase,No i did not keep it needed the readies for another project.This one is SS rather than Ti but wears a lot better for a large watch mainly due to the height.

Jon,Thanks mate

Theese Ennebi watches are "quirky" but i quite like the "homemade" feel as opposed the factory one of so many marques today.

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

With this one today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mart, I still need a Fondle 

Phil.... very nice...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W today for me


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

James, welcome back mate.

wearing this, but thinking of flipping it


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Griff said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > No suprises here!! Going with this one, just perfect for taking the kids to school and doing the weekly shopping
> ...


They were indeed, very pleased they did though


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

JonW said:


> *I still need a Fondle*


Showed the above to Mrs Mel - got the usual reply























Today is a *Blue* kind of day!










*Orion BLUE MechaniDigi Jump Hour*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Back from my break and now wearing this.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

1987 DW 5000. Never thought I would get my hands on one of these.

D.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Postie just called with a 19mm bracelet so swapped over to this


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Digital today, Junghans Mega1, the first radiocontrolled wristwatch, bought new in 1992.










...and this simple thing tonight


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Postie just called with a 19mm bracelet so swapped over to this


wow..... a Langel









Lovely watch Andrew, looks fabulous

Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mutley said:


> Postie just called with a 19mm bracelet so swapped over to this










that is lovely and I've never seen one before


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> that is lovely and I've never seen one before


ultra-rare, Neal 

Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Alternating between these two today, just because I can:



















HAGWA.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


>


Stunning Gary. Is that new?

Omega cal 1040..... mmmmmm









Rich


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, some nice pieces today chaps!

Wearing this vintage Seiko Sportsmatic from the 60's that I received yesterday!










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Rich







. No I've had it for quite a while now, I should wear it more often really. A couple more pics although it's now on a much better strap.










And a group hug










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

alrighty make me take a pic jeez

this one keeps growing on me have not left it alone for a week


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today......dievas mesoparaletic on an orange maratac nato......


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

James said:


> alrighty make me take a pic jeez
> 
> this one keeps growing on me have not left it alone for a week


Very nice watch James - and a fantastic lume pic









Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing these two...

*Citizen cal.8110 23 Jewels, circa 1970s*










*Alpha 21 Jewels*










Cool watch Shawn, needs another (less orange, non-lumpy) strap though


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

This very, very well travelled Volna....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Alpha 21 Jewels*


Flippin' heck Mac....that's giving me a headache.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Changed my mind...

*Omega Dynamic Chrono*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing these two...
> 
> *Citizen cal.8110 23 Jewels, circa 1970s*
> 
> ...


just waiting on a 24mm black nato from roy







im sure it will suit the watch better


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Changed my mind...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chrono*


now that looks the dogs bolox mate......lovin that a lot


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still wearing this one


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> now that looks the dogs bolox mate......lovin that a lot


Thank you, my friend. It still amazes me how cheap they were at one time.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> this today......dievas *mesoparaletic *on an orange maratac nato......












You should definately be one of the people in charge of naming watches.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > this today......dievas *mesoparaletic *on an orange maratac nato......
> ...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Changed to the one - Whiteshark 750T

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now wearing this for the evening.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Alpha 21 Jewels*
> ...


Take three asprin & see me in the morning....

_* Next!!! *_


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just changed over to these.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> just changed over to these.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Changed my mind...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chrono*


That is cooler then a Polar Bear on ice in the Arctic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just swapped over to this









*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

On my way outside to deal with 10" of snow so wearing this beater.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just swapped over to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that is cooler than a collie on a cooling, cushioning, waveless waterbed.










Cheers, Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Just swapped over to this
> ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > that is lovely and I've never seen one before
> ...


Thanks Guys, you're not wrong when you say it is rare, I still can't find any info about it & all the seller said was that it was 60's Swiss with 17 jewels. I was watching it the first time it was listed on the bay but missed the end of the auction & it finished with no bids







I didn't make that mistake again & when it was relisted I was the only bidder so I picked it up for a song


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> just changed over to these.....


nice pair of halfshells there mr t.










havent bought any claire's for a while now all my funds go on other things .


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Still wearing this ALL the time (sic) - Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap, to this.....

*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Got my Nautilus Titan on. thought I'd take a quick pic with this fella in the background and the bugger went for me!










have a great weekend all

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > just changed over to these.....
> ...


lovin my adidas.....got a few nice pairs there mate.....im wearing a nice pair of aqua gazzeles today


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> On my way outside to deal with 10" of snow so wearing this beater.


I wore a yellow and black watch to deal with the snow yesterday, too!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

limey said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > On my way outside to deal with 10" of snow so wearing this beater.
> ...


I'm in real danger of developing an uncontrollable liking for these


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Foz, Thats a superb pic mate!


----------

